# F1 this weekend...



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Predictions for 1st, 2nd and 3rd??

1. M Schumacher - Brawn's tactics, last years car and Schumachers driving.
2. Raikkonen - the hybrid McLaren looks good.
3. Barrichello - same reasons as Schumacher... except the Schumacher driving bit though :


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Very much up in the air ( or down as its in AUS )

What do you think of the rule changes ? ???

Can't understand the one shot qualifying, Less laps for the drivers and spectators during the weekend and i bet the prices dont come down.

Superbikes tried this option for a few years and have now gone back to the old system.

Does anyone know if the interactive feature will work on the "freeview" boxes for ITV digital. 
I know this wont work if you tape it, [smiley=zzz.gif]but I'm hoping it will for future LIVE broadcasts.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

With all the rule changes, I really don't know and that is what is gonna make it more interesting than last year.

If I was putting money on it I'd be inclined to go for Ferrari 1&2 and probably a McClaren up there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh no please don't remind me this! This season comes around too quick, LOL, that means I am off to Lakeside leaving hubby with our two sons to enjoy this then :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> that means I am off to Lakeside leaving hubby with our two sons to enjoy this then Â :-/


What?? at 2 in the morning??   That's dedicated shopping for you !!


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

... already hiding under the deks for cover ...

Am i the only one around here who thinks Formula One is boring? I mean, sure extremely fast cars, and good pilots, but you are watching something which is 95% just driving behind eachother and 5% "action". Nobody is able to overtake, and the fact that some races are decided in the pits (nr of stops etc) doesnt make it any more exciting either, coz basically you're just watching the telly wondering whether Shumi will come in for 1 or 2 stops [smiley=zzz.gif].

I think rally is much more exciting to watch, because the runs are shorter, and the way of driving is less clean and more interesting to watch. There you can see them fighting the cars instead of doing 300 km/h ballet on the track 

Ow well, just my 2 cents.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

general consensus would agree with you - that's why the rules have changed  and we're waiting in anticipation to see if the changes work and make it more interesting again and we get to see real racing rather than a high speed procession...

I used to watch every race up until last year when i missed quite a few (on purpose 'cause they were boring), but I will be watching the first race (& qual's) of the season when it's shown live on TV this weekend.


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

ditto hutter
was a big f1 fan, never missed a race, up until last year. towards the end of the year i started to miss a few races. did manage to go to Spa though and had a top weekend, brilliant atmosphere ;D

as for predictions for the weekend, Schumacher's a safe bet...but first race of the season always throws up a few surprises


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> ... already hiding under the deks for cover ...
> 
> Am i the only one around here who thinks Formula One is boring? I mean, sure extremely fast cars, and good pilots, but you are watching something which is 95% just driving behind eachother and 5% "action". Nobody is able to overtake, and the fact that some races are decided in the pits (nr of stops etc) doesnt make it any more exciting either, coz basically you're just watching the telly wondering whether Shumi will come in for 1 or 2 stops Â [smiley=zzz.gif].
> 
> ...


I'll quote you on that Sunday night ;D ;D

Got a feling we are in for a rippa! Expect v close racing - weather predicitons are for a wet race..... [smiley=smash.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Ferrari will win althougn expect McLaren to be MUCH closer and also for Renault to be much closer to Williams.

Can't wait.....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

on Mar 4th, 2003, 3:43pm, ir_fuel wrote:... already hiding under the deks for cover ...

Am i the only one around here who thinks Formula One is boring? I mean, sure extremely fast cars, and good pilots, but you are watching something which is 95% just driving behind eachother and 5% "action". Nobody is able to overtake, and the fact that some races are decided in the pits (nr of stops etc) doesnt make it any more exciting either, coz basically you're just watching the telly wondering whether Shumi will come in for 1 or 2 stops .

I think rally is much more exciting to watch, because the runs are shorter, and the way of driving is less clean and more interesting to watch. There you can see them fighting the cars instead of doing 300 km/h ballet on the track

Ow well, just my 2 cents. 



> I'll quote you on that Sunday night Â ;D Â ;D
> 
> Got a feling we are in for a rippa! Â Expect v close racing - weather predicitons are for a wet race..... [smiley=smash.gif]
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


ir_fuel - did you see the race?

Care to review your comments?

Class! Just what F1 needed! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] DC [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotally Stunning ! DC and the Rainbow ! ;D
Lets hear it for old square jaw ! ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> TTotally Stunning ! DC and the Rainbow ! ;D
> Lets hear it for old square jaw ! Â ;D


Lol, is it me or is he looking more & more like Kryten everyday?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yup - he never looked like that at school - he must have a special square helmet made for him.


----------

